# M3 mit 1.5 Steuerrohr



## Christiaan (24. Juli 2008)

Fuer den Liebhaber steht ein weisses Intense M3 Rahmen mit 1.5 Steuerrohr auf Ebay, schon recht teuer, ueber EUR 1200 ohne Dampfer.


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juli 2008)

...zerhackt von nem teamfahrer über eine saison...wucher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (25. Juli 2008)

Nee, denke nicht, der Rahmen war damals neu auf Ebay.com, also hat er es neu gekauft. Trotzdem immer noch viel geld fuer der Rahmen, sicher ohne Dampfer.


----------



## dh-biker (25. Juli 2008)

Pah ich lach mich tot.
Ich habe für meinen Rahmen damals gerade mal ca. 1700.- bekommen.
Alter die haben Vorstellungen bei Ebay. Der eine ist auch cool mit 4500.-


Viel Glück beim verkaufen, aber Intense Rahmen sind auch nicht mehr die Welt wert wenn man sie verkauft.
Ich war damals sehr enttäuscht. Der Rahmen schaut genau wie meiner damals aus ( vom Zustand ).
bin mal gespannt für was er letztendlich rausgeht.


----------



## Christiaan (25. Juli 2008)

Genau, mit den notverkauf, und dan EUR 4500 fragen fuer ein M3......


----------



## Condor (25. Juli 2008)

1700â¬ fÃ¼r einen gebrauchten Rahmen? Und dann warst Du enttÃ¤uscht???
Mein Vp-Free ist fÃ¼r ~800 frisch vom Service mit DHX 5.0 weggegangen...


----------



## Klappenkarl (18. November 2010)

Eine Frage zu dem 1,5" Steuerrohr am M3 Rahmen. Was hat das damit aufsicht, vonwegen "Teamfahrer"? Mein Neffe hat ein Intense M3 mit solch einem Rahmen.

Kann mir da einer weiteres zu schreiben? Ich danke euch...


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2010)

So weit ich weiß, ist die Version mit 1.5er Steuerrohr tatsächlich eine Teamausführung.
Hat jemand den Link von ebay ?


----------

